# A balloon and a bowl of water?



## Gazoo (May 3, 2010)

Saw this and just had to post here a guy fixes his J200 with a balloon and a bowl of water.

[video=youtube;iDhIyKkNQVs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iDhIyKkNQVs[/video]

I dunno if it really works or not but if your at the end of your rope.....maybe it'll help someone.


----------



## EchoWD40 (Mar 16, 2007)

Theoretically, since a guitar, especially in constant dry areas, can lose the moisture in its wood, it is very possible that it can slightly warp a neck. Seems like a decent idea that could work.


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

interesting...so you introduce water/humidity back to your guitar and hope it warps back into the right shape...interesting indeed


----------



## Alain Moisan (Jan 16, 2010)

This was posted here before. It's not a neck hump that this can fix, but rather a collapsed top (which is often misinterpreted as a neck hump)

More information is mentioned in the original posting that can be found here: http://www.guitarscanada.com/guitar...sual-home-remedy-repair-neck-hump-really.html


----------



## kat_ (Jan 11, 2007)

Alain Moisan said:


> This was posted here before. It's not a neck hump that this can fix, but rather a collapsed top (which is often misinterpreted as a neck hump)
> 
> More information is mentioned in the original posting that can be found here: http://www.guitarscanada.com/guitar...sual-home-remedy-repair-neck-hump-really.html


+1 to everything he said.

I tried this just after that first thread was posted. It took about 2 weeks to make a guitar with a sunken top into a nicely playable guitar.


----------



## copperhead (May 24, 2006)

i dont know if a repair shop uses this but its a neat trick


----------



## Alain Moisan (Jan 16, 2010)

Yes, it's frequently used, or some variation of if. The point is to bring humidity to the body (a wet sponge in a pierced ziplock bag or in a tuppeware of some sort). Also, a balloon may not be used since simply putting the guitar in it's case is sufficient to keep dry air from coming into body.

This technique is also used to close a crack in the top or back prior to fixing it.


----------

